# What is your favorite cube / puzzle?



## Kyle Girard (Apr 3, 2009)

discuss your favorite cubes here


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 3, 2009)

I think we already have lots of threads like this, but I'm going to give it a try anyway:

2x2: Eastsheen white (suprise?)
3x3: Type A Black > above all for me
4x4: Rubik's 4x4 with Thrawst mod <---> Mefferts 4x4 Black, can't choose
5x5: White V-cube


----------



## Novriil (Apr 3, 2009)

My favorite cube is...

umm  I didn't understand the point...

like what cube?
then: 3x3x3
or when which cube?
then: My cube  thats some random from a random shop...


----------



## CubeThing (Apr 3, 2009)

2x2: Eastsheen Black
3x3: C4Y White Speed Cube
Pyraminx: C4Y


----------



## brunson (Apr 3, 2009)

This one....


----------



## holypasta (Apr 3, 2009)

i've only had two cubes. one is a storebought (big surprise, i don't like that one much) and the other is a type A from puzzleproz. i like it, but some of my friends have better. i'm thinking about getting type D or a rubik's DIY....


----------



## anythingtwisty (Apr 3, 2009)

white Type A cube4you cube 
ES 4x4x4
Mefferts DIY Professor 5x5x5(its pretty heavy, but it came lubed and moves wonderfully)
Ice Cube(perfect for my pocket)


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 3, 2009)

3x3x3 : White Type a from C4U
7x7x7 : Brilliant


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2009)

3x3x3: type C white. 
Megaminx: chinaminx
others: Don't care.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Apr 4, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> 3x3x3: type C white.
> Megaminx: chinaminx
> others: Don't care.


Wow, someones favorite megaminx is the chinaminx. Thats a surprise!


----------



## DavidSanders (Apr 4, 2009)

3x3x3: Rubik's core with type B cubies (Erik's hybrid)
6x6x6: After mod it is simply great, I like it bettter than the 7x7x7


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 4, 2009)

3x3x3: Type D or Type F.


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 4, 2009)

V cube 5x5
meffert's 4x4
eastsheen 2x2
rubik's red rubik's magic (my SAR was done with the c4y black rubik's magic)
A core D centers rubik's brand cubies 3x3


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 4, 2009)

3x3x3: I like my black type C with Japanese color scheme and yellow fluorecent stickers...I may put together the last two of my type A's and experiment with those

3x3x3 One-Handed: My Joy Cube with the a notch on the top the yellow sticker on the orange-yellow piece. Or my black type C or one of my other 2 Joys...the notch one is my main though.

4x4x4: I use C4Y 4x4....but of course Meffert's and a non-crappy eastsheen are also good 

5x5x5: Guess.

Others: N/A


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tiled Petraminx; haha, followed by my OLD Transparent Blue, Type C 3x3


----------



## Odin (Apr 4, 2009)

3x3x3: Blue C4Y cube.
2x2x2: ES
4x4x4: ES
5x5x5: ES


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 4, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3: type C white.
> ...



There are mamy others such as Tomy and Laetitia (sp?).

I like type a 3x3's, meffert's 4x4, and v-cube 5x5.

My favorite puzzles are 5x5, Megaminx, then 3x3.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 4, 2009)

Kyle Girard said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3: type C white.
> ...



His "Chinaminx" could be either the PVC or tiled megaminx (not the mf8)

My favorite puzzle is my white Meffert's 4x4 next to my white Edison 3x3.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 4, 2009)

3x3x3: speedsolve
White Edison
3x3x3: One-hand
Diansheng (i'm gunna hybrid, lots to experiment!!)
3x3x3: BLD
Black Edison


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Kyle Girard said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



I mean the original "new megaminx" that costed $4.88 when I bought it. The PVC megaminx sucks, it's worse than Meffert's. Of course my real favorite puzzles can be found at 
hi-games.net and http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfly/projects/applets/MegaminxSim/
Only reason for real cubes for me are OH, BLD, and competitions. Also, I turn my megaminx like a video game controller. I can only turn fast on it, I can't look ahead on it at all.


----------



## fatch0 (Apr 4, 2009)

DIY from DX


----------



## siphuyoda (Apr 5, 2009)

2x2 - Eastsheen black
3x3 - Blue Type F
4x4 - Mefferts clone from DX
Megaminx - White MF8


----------



## Crystl (Apr 5, 2009)

I think 3x3x3 DIY Rubiks is the best


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 5, 2009)

2x2x2: eastseen 
3x3x3: Type a (trimmed springs one coil)
4x4x4: Rubiks (thrawst mod)
5x5x5 Eastsheen (I find v-cubes too pricy... I don't even solve my 5x5 much anyway....)
square-1: mf8 ftw!
pyraminx: dunno what it is... off of ebay though... (my lil bro broke it, however...)


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 6, 2009)

2x2: eastsheen
3x3: puzzleproz type A
4x4: white mefferts
5x5: eastsheen (don't own a v-cube yet)
6x6: modded with memyselfandpi's mod
7x7: guess...
square-1: black puzzleproz
megaminx: white MF8
magic: from toysrus (silver rings and red and green background)


----------



## BillB (Apr 6, 2009)

1x1: Rubik's Revolution pieces (cool stickers)
2x2: spring modded black ES
3x3: black type C hybrid
4x4: modded Rubik's
5x5: corner modded V
6x6: full modded V
7x7: V


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a 3x3 I bought from Andrew Kang at Chattahoochee and i love it. It's super smooth and fast, but never pops! I can't remember what type it is though...


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 6, 2009)

3x3: type D core and centers with type C corners and edges


----------



## earvinferrer12 (Apr 6, 2009)

2x2x2 White Eastsheen A2F
3x3x3 White DIY Type E
4x4x4 Rubiks Brand
5x5x5 V cube 
6x6x6 V cube 
7x7x7 V Cube(all from cube4you.com, and twistypuzzles.com


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it's a tie between my white Yuga 3x3 and my Meffert's 4x4.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 6, 2009)

2x2x2: black ES
3x3x3: white type F (white opposite yellow)
4x4x4: Mefferts white
5x5x5-7x7x7 v-cube

megaminx: white DX megaminx
pyraminx: white DX pyraminx (though lately I usually use my mefferts because the DX is falling apart)
SQ-1: don't know the exact type, bought it second-handed

favorite of all is my 3x3x3, mostly it's because it's the cube I use most


----------



## Codee (Apr 10, 2010)

*Favorite cubes*

What is your favorite or main speed cubes?

2x2-Eastsheen
3x3-DIY type A (V)
4x4-eastsheen
5x5-rubiks 
megaminx-MF8


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2 - LanLan
3x3 - Haiyan cube
4x4 - YJ pin modded (or a QJ)
5x5 - v-cube 5 
Megaminx - MF8
Square 1 - MF8

thats basically mine.


----------



## akiramejin (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2 - LanLan
3x3 - FII (sexiest cube) 
4x4 - mini QJ
5x5 - V-Cube
6x6 - V-Cube
7x7 - V-Cube (favorite.)
megaminx - mf8 II (it locks up too much.)


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 10, 2010)

Pyraminxs


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2: ES (all I have, but not broken in).
3x3: A-II (named Ruby) or miniC (named Justinian).
4x4: DO WANT.
5x5: DO WANT (other than my crappy Rubik's brand).
Minx: Black tiled QJ (named Kensington Fauntleroy Robespierre Meriwether). I want a Meffert's/mf8.


----------



## ianini (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3935


----------



## jiggy (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2: LanLan
3x3: Hiayan - Memory (An amazing cube, I lessthanthree it)
4x4: Mini QJ
Megaminx: MF8 (I've only tried the MF8, so I can't really say...)


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2: LanLan
3x3: FII
4x4: QJ
7x7: V cube
Minx: Mf8
3x3 OH: Mini c


----------



## pappas (Apr 10, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> 2x2 - LanLan
> 3x3 - Haiyan cube
> 4x4 - YJ pin modded (or a QJ)
> 5x5 - v-cube 5
> ...



Exactly what I use but I prefer mini QJ to YJ. My favourite cube is my Lanlan
2x2.


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2 - LanLan
3x3 - Both F-II and Alpha V. I can't choose! 
4x4 - mini QJ, hopefully will be modded yj
5x5 - V-Cube
6x6 - V-Cube
7x7 - V-Cube 
megaminx - mf8 II
square-1 - mf8
pyraminx - qj


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2 - Eastsheen
3x3 - F-II
4x4 - Eastsheen
5x5 - Eastsheen
7x7 - Yong Jun
Megaminx - MF8


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2: is stupid.
3x3: A3 third model.
4x4: Undecided. Maybe mini QJ once I get it good.
5x5: duh.
Sq1: mf8.


----------



## dada222 (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2 eastsheen, 3x3 Type A II


----------



## robindeun (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2: lanlan
3x3: fll
4x4: mini qj
5x5: v-cube
6x6: v-cube
7x7 v-cube
megaminx: mefferts
pyraminx: qj
square-1 mf8
3x3 OH: qj


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2: LL black
3x3: FII black
4x4: QJ with thick tiles black
5x5: V cube black
OH: Glow in the dark type C
Megaminx: QJ


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2 lan lan
3x3 my own modded A V (my haiyan is white) 
4x4 mini qj well broken in
5x5 v cube
7x7 vcube
square one mf8
megaminx mefferts


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2 Eastsheen
3x3 Old type A-III or Type F
4x4 Mini QJ


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2: LanLan
3x3: White Type C 1.5
4x4: Stickered QJ (Used to be Tiled)
5x5: Rubiks (Will have QJ soon)
Pyraminx: QJ (Slightly Modded)
Square-1: White MF8
Megaminx: Mefferts (Not for long. Getting a PVC one)


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 10, 2010)

yeee707 said:


> 2x2 - LanLan
> 3x3 - Both F-II and Alpha V. I can't choose!



I have the same with 3x3


----------



## TemurAmir (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2: Eastsheen
3x3: Rubik's DIY
4x4: QJ
Pyraminx: Meffert's (sucks)
Square 1: Original I think (25cents at a garage sale )
Megaminx: PVC (core is almost cracked in half)


----------



## Feryll (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2 - Ice cube
3x3 - Rubik's Revolution
4x4 - Rubik's Revenge
5x5 - Rubik's Professor
6x6 - 8 of my 3x3's duct taped together
7x7 - New-release Rubik's 7x7
Minx - China all the way!
lol im cool


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

plenty of other threads on this topic
2x2: Black LanLan
3x3: Black DaYan
4x4: Black Mini QJ
5x5: Black YJ
6x6: White Diansheng pillowed
7x7: Black v cube
all my main cubes are different brands


----------



## Rayne (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2 - Eastsheen
3x3 - Alpha V
4x4 - Mini QJ
5x5 - V-Cube


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 10, 2010)

2x2: LanLan (would be eastsheen if it didn't keep breaking)
3x3: (a-v sucks) Ghosthand-II or HaiYan cube (can't decide)
4x4: QJ regular size, no tiles, smooth stickers.

There's been plenty of other threads on this, so why make another one when you could just search?


----------



## DaBear (Apr 10, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> 2x2 - LanLan
> 3x3 - FII (sexiest cube)
> 4x4 - mini QJ
> 5x5 - V-Cube
> ...



this....exactly.....hate the mf8 lock ups too


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2010)

1x1: Type alpha-blue-Z-april 2nd corner (sanded, pi modded, cubesmith stickers, jig-a-loo )
2x2: Horrible Lan Lan that I need to spring mod soon
3x3: Ghost Hand 1 with Type Alpha II (tracks) core
4x4: Mini QJ


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Your Favorite Speedcube (3x3)*

I am extremely curious to see what the most popular speedcube is, if only from the people on these forums. I have searched the forums and found old polls so I think I'm alright in creating a new one. If I am wrong, please let me know as I _am_ a relatively new member. If you choose "other", please post a comment explaining which cube is your favorite. 

*note:* I don't want to know what you think is the "best" speedcube. I purely am curious about what _you_ like best. (at the moment, obviously opinions can change over time)


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 21, 2013)

I like maru cx-3 and many like weilong


----------



## kcl (Dec 21, 2013)

Weilong or Zhanchi for me.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Dec 21, 2013)

I love the weilong.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Dec 21, 2013)

Curious, do you folk lube your weilongs? If so, which substance do you use? I just got one in the mail and am lubing it as we speak using the Lubix method and lubix lube.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 21, 2013)

I've only tried a couple but my main is the Gans III.


----------



## windhero (Dec 21, 2013)

RubiksJake12 said:


> Curious, do you folk lube your weilongs? If so, which substance do you use? I just got one in the mail and am lubing it as we speak using the Lubix method and lubix lube.



I lube the core with differential oil (viscosity 50k, a bit thicker than lubix) and the pieces with a special diff oil mix I've made (viscosity unknown, its a mix of 50k, 30k wt diff oils and 200cst shock oil all in 1/3 ratio. Probably like 15-20k).


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Dec 21, 2013)

Interesting, thank you for the response! I'm basically trying to learn as much as I can about cubing in general.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 21, 2013)

My Zhanchi feels the best by far. But being a noob I pop it 1 in 20 solves. Pretty annoying. So I use my weilong the most.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Dec 21, 2013)

fangcun


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 22, 2013)

I love my Weilong, but my Zhanchi is good too. All are core-lubed with Reely 30000 and have SubXX stickers.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 22, 2013)

i love my Shuangren v2 and my SUlong


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 22, 2013)

No matter how many new 3x3's I try out, eventually I'll use my guhong V2 again. It's pretty much a perfect feeling. At least my first one, I ordered a new one a month or so back and it's pretty bad in comparison. Of course my older one is more broken in, but I don't remember it feeling like the new one I got. My zhanchi is also pretty nice. I have yet to understand the Weilong hype, but that's just me I guess.


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2013)

I love the ShuangRen, even though it isn't my main (the Aurora is).


----------



## Genesis (Dec 22, 2013)

I always find myself going back to my LingYun V1, despite preferring the Weilong, aurora and GuHong for sometime respectively


----------



## larosh12 (Dec 22, 2013)

I have Zhanchi only . I havent used Huangying but I love that cube by seeing its videos .It seems like feather verry hollow cube . I like those type of cubes


----------



## giorgi (Dec 22, 2013)

i have 4 dayan zhanchi and only one fangshi, but my favorite is still FangShi ShuangRen v1


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Dec 22, 2013)

I had no idea the Weilong was so popular. I've now done 200 or so solves on my new Weilong I got the other day and it seems to perform similarly to the zhanchi i have. They are different feels of course. The only thing I can say I like more than the zhanchi without a doubt are the M slices on the Weilong. They're so beautiful. I might end up overlubing it as it's almost too fast for me. I'm only aabout a 22 second average solver.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Dec 22, 2013)

Weilong for me. I have one Zhanchi that I love too, as well as my CX-3 and a Guhong V2. These are the only four 3X3's I actually use and I have about 25 of them.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 22, 2013)

I just recently switched from the Zhanchi to the Aurora and I'm really happy with it so far.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Dec 22, 2013)

interesting. What would you compare its feel to?


----------



## Lagom (Dec 22, 2013)

I like a lots of cubes, but my Guhong v2 is my favourite. After that is the Weilong  I think the gans v2 might be really nice tho, cause I really like the v1


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Dec 23, 2013)

Doesn't anyone think the Weilong is too fast? It's seriously unbelievable and I'd love for it to be my main, but I can't control it. I find myself stumbling over my own fingers when I solve with it.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 23, 2013)

RubiksJake12 said:


> interesting. What would you compare its feel to?


Are you referring to me? Or someone else?
The Aurora is different in that it doesn't feel like anything else I've tried. I like it because it's fast enough but extremely controllable, as opposed to my dayans which were easily faster cubes but felt like they were a bit too "fast" for my liking. I can see that it's not as popular as other cubes because it's just not that fast but with the control you get out of it it's hardly necessary.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Dec 23, 2013)

ZamHalen said:


> Are you referring to me? Or someone else?
> The Aurora is different in that it doesn't feel like anything else I've tried. I like it because it's fast enough but extremely controllable, as opposed to my dayans which were easily faster cubes but felt like they were a bit too "fast" for my liking. I can see that it's not as popular as other cubes because it's just not that fast but with the control you get out of it it's hardly necessary.



sorry, yes I was refering to you. Should have quoted. anyway, thanks for the explination! I might have to try it. Currently my main is a Zhanchi. I prefer it to the Weilong I've recently got. It's unbelievably fast and entirely uncontrollable for my skill level. The Zhanchi is _sometimes_ too fast, so maybe an Aurora would be perfect for me.


----------



## Ruben (Dec 23, 2013)

perferably Zhanchi or weilong, but to me it doesnt really matter. as long as it's a black cube


----------



## Peace99 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like the Zhanchi and Guhong v2. But my main is the Weilong. It's pretty controllable and fingertrick friendly to me. But, right now it's pretty rough cuz I haven't lubed it yet. I left my lube at home and now I'm at grandma's lol


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm sticking with my Zhanchi at the moment to be honest. I'll maybe try to tension and lube my weilong until it's perfect for me.


----------



## mangocuber (Dec 24, 2013)

The sulong and chi long are the best cubes on the market suits many turning styles for fast and slow cubers


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Dec 24, 2013)

mangocuber said:


> The sulong and chi long are the best cubes on the market suits many turning styles for fast and slow cubers



Huh, are they your favorites?


----------



## ECubesDesignerX (Dec 29, 2013)

E-CUBE type 9 or type 0.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 29, 2013)

Moyu weilong!


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Dec 31, 2013)

I cannot decide between my Weilong, Zhanchi, or Maru cube


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 31, 2013)

Rubik's brand with torps lubed with toothpaste and superglue (dem corner twists)


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 31, 2013)

RubiksJake12 said:


> I cannot decide between my Weilong, Zhanchi, or Maru cube



I envy you.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> I envy you.


What do you mean? You envy my indecision? D: I hate it! I Feel like if I would just buckle down and choose which feel I liked best I could improve my time by finally "getting used to" a cube.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 2, 2014)

I envy the fact that you have all those cubes.


----------



## rj (Jan 2, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> Rubik's brand with torps lubed with toothpaste and superglue (dem corner twists)



And you're sub-10?


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> I envy the fact that you have all those cubes.



Oh, haha. Well, yes I am thankful I have all these cubes. I'm trying to find the perfect one for me. So far I have a Zhanchi, Weilong, Maru Cx3, Guhong V1 & V2, and have ordered a Fangshi and Gans III. Panshi I literally sent back as soon as I got it... I think the Maru cube might actually be my new main.


----------



## The Minxer (Jan 2, 2014)

Right now I use a GhostHand 2, I want a faster cube but don't really have that much money. :S


----------



## myung97 (Jan 3, 2014)

My current main is a FangShi ShuangRen V2, which really suits me well 
I really like the Zhanchi, Weilong, and HuanYing, but each of them had some issues (being too fast, too loud, etc.)


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 4, 2014)

myung97 said:


> My current main is a FangShi ShuangRen V2, which really suits me well
> I really like the Zhanchi, Weilong, and HuanYing, but each of them had some issues (being too fast, too loud, etc.)



Yeah Too fast is what i'd say about the Weilong. I really really like my Maru Cx3. You should try that out. I think it's my main now.


----------



## CubingIQ (Jan 4, 2014)

I have almost every cube on the market. Many will disagree with me but nothing beats my two PanShi's. I have a black and a white. All my pb's are on these cubes and I have never had a problem with them.

I have fine sanded all the excess plastic and lubed them with 50k weight lube. They are controllable but still fast with 45+ corner cutting at my tension. 

Next closest would be the ZhanChi but can over shot with it on pll's moves. It feels great though just fast. Hope this helps. If not, my bad lol


----------



## TDM (Jan 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> I love the ShuangRen, even though it isn't my main (the Aurora is).


Now, only a week later, I love the Aurora and don't like the ShuangRen. At all. My opinions on every 3x3 I own:
GuHong v2: died before I got any good.
ZhanChi: very loose, and any tighter and it's going to get slow. Not very good, but I ruined it so it's my fault.
ShuangRen: used to love the feel, now I hate it. Never popped/corner twisted when solving.
WeiLong: too fast and uncontrollable.
CX3: faster than the WeiLong, but controllable.
Aurora: very smooth, very quiet, never pops, never corner twists, not stupidly fast, perfect cube for me.
Wind: same, but locks up sometimes due to worse reverse corner cutting.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 5, 2014)

CubingIQ said:


> I have almost every cube on the market. Many will disagree with me but nothing beats my two PanShi's. I have a black and a white. All my pb's are on these cubes and I have never had a problem with them.
> 
> I have fine sanded all the excess plastic and lubed them with 50k weight lube. They are controllable but still fast with 45+ corner cutting at my tension.
> 
> Next closest would be the ZhanChi but can over shot with it on pll's moves. It feels great though just fast. Hope this helps. If not, my bad lol



That's very interesting. I got a panshi recently, lubed it and solved with is as i do every new cube to break it in. I disliked it so much that I sent it back for a refund.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Now, only a week later, I love the Aurora and don't like the ShuangRen. At all. My opinions on every 3x3 I own:
> GuHong v2: died before I got any good.
> ZhanChi: very loose, and any tighter and it's going to get slow. Not very good, but I ruined it so it's my fault.
> ShuangRen: used to love the feel, now I hate it. Never popped/corner twisted when solving.
> ...



The aurora is a cube that I really wanted, but decided not to buy for the time being. Now, I'm beginning to see more people like it. Where did you get yours from? It is probably the next cube I order.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Now, only a week later, I love the Aurora and don't like the ShuangRen. At all. My opinions on every 3x3 I own:
> GuHong v2: died before I got any good.
> ZhanChi: very loose, and any tighter and it's going to get slow. Not very good, but I ruined it so it's my fault.
> ShuangRen: used to love the feel, now I hate it. Never popped/corner twisted when solving.
> ...



Never heard that before. What do you mean by faster but more controllable?


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 6, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Never heard that before. What do you mean by faster but more controllable?



I cannot speak for him, but I would like to give my own opinion for 1 main reason. It's my main at the moment and when I first got it, I literally almost sent it back I hated it so much. It feels different than almost every cube out there. The Weilong is the fastest cube I have tried to date. It is too fast for me. It seems that I overshoot often, sometimes when I'm solving it "slips" out of my hands because it will turn without me turning it. When I received my Maru Cx3, it was clicky, locky, slow. When I lubed and tensioned it, it has turned in to an amazingly controllable cube. I would call it only _barely_ slower than the Weilong. I can do algorithms on it almost as quickly as the weilong, however, because of the Maru cube's controllability it is my current main. The "clickiness" of the cube makes it so that as I'm solving, I can trust that the cube will turn accurately on it's own as I look ahead to see what's coming. On the weilong, it's so smooth and fast I pretty much have to pay attention to the cube as I'm solving to make sure that the cube doesn't do it's own thing haha. Yes, the Moyu is probably the best cube out there at the moment, but for my solving style, and my skill level (not very impressive obviously) the Maru CX3 is the perfect combination of speed and controllability for me. I thought I loved how smooth my Zhanchi and Weilong felt and I think that's why I hated the Cx3 when I got it. I have now grown to love it. 

This being said, I will say a few negative things about it. I will disagree with Lchu613 an dsay it's not nearly as "fast" as a weilong. It also seems to lock up fairly often. Not terribly, but it will "Catch" as I'm solving sometimes and cause me to waste a second or two. In fact, I am now in search of a cube similar to the CX3 that doesn't catch as much. I love this cube, but it has its faults. It's also possible that at looser tensions this cube could be faster than the Weilong, but definitely not as smooth. It's a crunchy, clicky cube, and for some reason I like that right now.


----------



## IQubic (Jan 6, 2014)

I love the light feel of the Fangshi ShuagRen, it matches my turn style perfectly.

P.S. OMG 100th post!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY OMG


----------



## UB (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey can anyone tell me which is better
SS Aurora vs MoYu Weilong
I avg about 40 sec and got my Weilong yesterday but I am not liking, it isnt lubed and the speed is in my control but there is something mission. So I would want to ask is the Aurora better than Weilong??


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 8, 2014)

UB said:


> Hey can anyone tell me which is better
> SS Aurora vs MoYu Weilong
> I avg about 40 sec and got my Weilong yesterday but I am not liking, it isnt lubed and the speed is in my control but there is something mission. So I would want to ask is the Aurora better than Weilong??



Bottom line, no. It's not. That is not to say, however, that it might not suit your solving style better than the weilong. I do not care for the Weilong as much as my Guhong V2 and Maru CX3 cubes. I prefer a clickier cube.


----------



## LaraMJ (Jan 8, 2014)

I tried a lot of Zhanchi, Panshi, Aurora, WeiLong, Wind and GuHong cubes... pretty good but the only one that is just for me is the Fangshi ShuangRen, even though it has a weird kind of twist, it's my principal speedcube


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 8, 2014)

I voted ZhanChi, I love the sound and feel of it.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 8, 2014)

At the moment the SuLong. So I voted 'Other'

But there were times when I prefered various Dayans, the ShuangRen V1 or the CX3, so I'm not sure how long the SuLong will be my favourite.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 8, 2014)

Gordon said:


> At the moment the SuLong. So I voted 'Other'
> 
> But there were times when I prefered various Dayans, the ShuangRen V1 or the CX3, so I'm not sure how long the SuLong will be my favourite.



Who makes the SuLong? is it similar to the CX3? :O I've been trying to find a cube similar to the CX3.


----------



## rj (Jan 8, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> Who makes the SuLong? is it similar to the CX3? :O I've been trying to find a cube similar to the CX3.



No, it's not. It's made by YJ. I have a review on my channel.


----------



## TDM (Jan 8, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> The aurora is a cube that I really wanted, but decided not to buy for the time being. Now, I'm beginning to see more people like it. Where did you get yours from? It is probably the next cube I order.


I got mine from TheCubicle.us.


Lchu613 said:


> Never heard that before. What do you mean by faster but more controllable?


When I solve with the WeiLong, I overshoot and do a lot of moves unintentionally. With the CX3, I don't. The CX3 is faster, for example when I just do a U it's much easier, and when practising algs/TPS I'm faster on it. If I do a turn and then stop turning, it it stops turning before the WeiLong would do. I can do a U2 on a WeiLong but a U1.5 on my CX3. So I don't do unintentional moves with it, and then corner cut when I want them to reverse corner cut or something. For example, trying to solve the scramble R U R' U2, I'd do U2 R U' R' on a CX3, but when trying to do that on a WeiLong I'd do U3 R U' R', then have to undo that.

Sorry, I'm bad at explaining things. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 8, 2014)

Love my Weilong but I had that weird springy sound in mine


----------



## rj (Jan 8, 2014)

Riverdance said:


> Love my Weilong but I had that weird springy sound in mine


Lube the core.


----------



## Louie (Jan 9, 2014)

rj said:


> Lube the core.



I agree. And if you are so brave, flip the washer around while putting just a little lube where it sits and on top of it. My green side was grinding and slow with a spring sound and was even leaving a black residue on the blue core. This fixed it. It's easier to do than it sounds. When you put the center piece back in you can just screw it in tight enough that a penny can fit between the core and the center piece when you pull on it, then probably loosen it a little from there accordingly.

I hope to get a Zhanchi in the mail today! Then I'll have Zhanchi, CX3, Weilong, Shuang Ren, GuHong V2, and Aurora. Picking a favorite has been very difficult, but I have high hopes that the Zhanchi will come out on top! 

As for people asking about how the Maru CX3 feels... It is hilariously loud, that's the first thing you notice. It's almost hard to solve it without laughing if you have been using any other cube, and I wouldn't use it right now because my girlfriend is sleeping in the other room! It's is a hard feeling to describe, with this cube. I'd say it feels like you could pull on a cubie and it would pull out then snap back in place when you let go. That is to say that it feels like every cubie is tethered to the core. It doesn't pop or corner twist yet it FEELS very cheap and flimsy. Weird stuff!

I just wanted to help with other's efforts to describe the CX3 for now. I'll give an overview of each cube once I get this Zhanchi!


----------



## Louie (Jan 9, 2014)

Update: Definitely... The Zhanchi. I'm in love!


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 10, 2014)

Why am I not surprised?
So many people flocking to the Weilong, yet the Zhanchi is still..... so good......


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 10, 2014)

Zhanchi is really good... But I like my Weilong and Shuang Ren better


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 10, 2014)

Riverdance said:


> Zhanchi is really good... But I like my Weilong and Shuang Ren better



Yeah, it's a lot about personal preference nowadays. Feel, controllability, speed, flexibility, stability, whatever. Some people love the Gans III, some people hate it. Some people love the ShuangRen, some people hate it. Some people love the Weilong, some people hate it. I'll stop there but I could keep going. Just don't want to.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 10, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Yeah, it's a lot about personal preference nowadays. Feel, controllability, speed, flexibility, stability, whatever. Some people love the Gans III, some people hate it. Some people love the ShuangRen, some people hate it. Some people love the Weilong, some people hate it. I'll stop there but I could keep going. Just don't want to.



Is it weird that I love my Weilong and my Maru CX3 equally? I seriously can't decide my main.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 12, 2014)

I finally figured out why I like me aurora better than my Zhanchi. The Aurora is lighter and takes less effort to turn.


----------



## Ymir (Jan 12, 2014)

a "torpedo" less panshi is fantastic.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 12, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> Is it weird that I love my Weilong and my Maru CX3 equally? I seriously can't decide my main.


Nope not weird at all. Don't decide your main. I never have. I switch to a different cube every week or so. Keeps cubing from getting old. Cycling through 2 or 3 cubes.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 13, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Nope not weird at all. Don't decide your main. I never have. I switch to a different cube every week or so. Keeps cubing from getting old. Cycling through 2 or 3 cubes.



But I want to get sub 15 averages eventually. I feel like it's almost necessary to stick with one cube so you can absolutely without a doubt know how it turns, how it feels, how the colors look, etc. Even if it only shaves off a second per solve it's worth it when you get to sub 15.


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> But I want to get sub 15 averages eventually. I feel like it's almost necessary to stick with one cube so you can absolutely without a doubt know how it turns, how it feels, how the colors look, etc. Even if it only shaves off a second per solve it's worth it when you get to sub 15.



That's why I didn't borrow what was probably the best 3x3 I have ever touched at my first comp. I knew I would probably lock up too much.


----------



## rj (Jan 13, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> That's why I didn't borrow what was probably the best 3x3 I have ever touched at my first comp. I knew I would probably lock up too much.



Can that guy make a video of that cube and send it to me?


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

rj said:


> Can that guy make a video of that cube and send it to me?



It was made awesome by Albert. (Cyoubx). Do I still need to send a video?


----------



## rj (Jan 13, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It was made awesome by Albert. (Cyoubx). Do I still need to send a video?



If you want to, yes.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 13, 2014)

rj said:


> Can that guy make a video of that cube and send it to me?



What if it's not a Weilong? XD

Actually what cube was it?


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> What if it's not a Weilong? XD
> 
> Actually what cube was it?



A weilong..


----------



## Meshack (Jan 13, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> Curious, do you folk lube your weilongs? If so, which substance do you use? I just got one in the mail and am lubing it as we speak using the Lubix method and lubix lube.


I have only lubed the core of my Weilong, with Lubix. It still turns like a charm.


----------



## kcl (Jan 13, 2014)

Meshack said:


> I have only lubed the core of my Weilong, with Lubix. It still turns like a charm.



I put a tiny amount on the pieces, but yeah it's good with just a lubed core also.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 13, 2014)

fav by far is my sulong
the only 2 cubes i've touched are the zhanchi and the sulong,and its not that the sulong is better,but the feel and the clickiness are so niiiiceee


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 13, 2014)

Meshack said:


> I have only lubed the core of my Weilong, with Lubix. It still turns like a charm.



Ah, thank you. I might clean off the lube from my pieces and see if it runs any better. It's a tad...odd feeling atm. Not bad, just not what I like.


----------



## Cyclopscow (Jan 13, 2014)

All i have is a guhong :/


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 13, 2014)

Cyclopscow said:


> All i have is a guhong :/



I have a guhong v2 and I think it's easily as good as my zhanchi. Just a different preference.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 13, 2014)

No matter what cubes I try out, I eventually come back to my Zhanchi(first speedcube I ever got) or my Guhong V2.
I have another Guhong V2, but it doesn't NEARLY turn as smooth as my first one. Not sure why, I don't think it's all breaking in, I don't remember it having felt like that. Also I purchased a white one, which I never really broke in, and it turns a lot smoother than the new one.
My zhanchi nowadays turns like it's 55mm version, which is awesome.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> No matter what cubes I try out, I eventually come back to my Zhanchi(first speedcube I ever got) or my Guhong V2.
> I have another Guhong V2, but it doesn't NEARLY turn as smooth as my first one. Not sure why, I don't think it's all breaking in, I don't remember it having felt like that. Also I purchased a white one, which I never really broke in, and it turns a lot smoother than the new one.
> My zhanchi nowadays turns like it's 55mm version, which is awesome.



Seems to me Dayan's old plastic was more preferable to their new plastic (they changed somewhere along the way AFAIK) I agree my new Guhong V2 feels totally different from my old one. Not worse in this case, just different.


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm having a really hard time choosing my from my fangshi and my weilong


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 14, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> Seems to me Dayan's old plastic was more preferable to their new plastic (they changed somewhere along the way AFAIK) I agree my new Guhong V2 feels totally different from my old one. Not worse in this case, just different.



That is true, however when I bought my zhanchi(around dec. 2012) that discussion already existed I think. The guhong I bought around may 13. maybe I was just lucky, both cubes are amazing and have yet to be topped by a newer 3x3.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 14, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> That is true, however when I bought my zhanchi(around dec. 2012) that discussion already existed I think. The guhong I bought around may 13. maybe I was just lucky, both cubes are amazing and have yet to be topped by a newer 3x3.



I think you're spot on - it's not a question of 'old' or 'new' plastic, it's all down to what BATCH of cubes yours is from.

You might have a 2yr old Zhanchi which is awful, or a brand new guhong which is exceptional. It's all down to luck IMHO.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 15, 2014)

Gans III. Sure, it catches, but so does an unlubed Zhanchi.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> A weilong..



Darn. No rj foiling happening today.


----------



## cfcuber (Jan 15, 2014)

2x2: DaYan
3x3: WeiLong
4x4: WeiSu
5x5: ShengShou


----------



## aspetuck (Jan 15, 2014)

I have most of these and really like the Aurora and Moyu, but I've bought 4 Zhanchis I think and I can't stop coming back to them


----------



## JoshofBeer (Jan 22, 2014)

I recently received both the Weilong and the Chilong, and they are both absolutely excellent. However, the feeling of the Chilong is much more enjoyable after tensioning compared the the Weilong. The Weilong is definitely faster, but I prefer my Chilong slightly more because of that wonderful, buttery, and light feel. This replaced my Zhanchi


----------



## FEIQI (Jan 22, 2014)

Guhong+


----------



## Tanisimo (Jan 24, 2014)

I use a Sulong at the moment but I like the Weilong and Gans III too.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tanisimo said:


> I use a Sulong at the moment but I like the Weilong and Gans III too.



Is there a reason you chose Sulong over Chilong?


----------



## AntFu (Jan 24, 2014)

zhacnhi definitely


----------



## GnaCuber (Jan 26, 2014)

What are your OH mains?


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 26, 2014)

I can't decide between a CX3, Gans II V2, and Weilong.
So I just use a Zhanchi when I'm seriously practicing, because I avg about a half second faster with it.

AntFu, your signature is the craftiest signature I've ever seen, and it just made my day. That is all.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> I can't decide between a CX3, Gans II V2, and Weilong.
> So I just use a Zhanchi when I'm seriously practicing, because I avg about a half second faster with it.
> 
> AntFu, your signature is the craftiest signature I've ever seen, and it just made my day. That is all.



What would you compare the Gans III to? I've heard many people say it's a terrible cube, but I have one coming in the mail.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 30, 2014)

I just put dayan springs back into my Guhong(V2) and I fell in love all over again. It's my perfect cube.


----------



## UB (Jan 31, 2014)

I prefer Weilong V1 for competitions and WeilongV2 stickerless for practice. Will not be getting Chilong and Sulong..


----------



## rj (Jan 31, 2014)

I should mention that I use a Weilong for OH. I have huge hands.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 1, 2014)

And this lock up is why I stopped liking the ZhanChi.


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> View attachment 3510
> And this lock up is why I stopped liking the ZhanChi.



Tighten it? That should never happen.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Tighten it? That should never happen.



It's actually set really tight ATM, I'm not sure why it's doing that. It's fine though because, like I said, I personally prefer the Aurora. I was just resetting my ZhanChi to be sure that I really did prefer the Aurora.


----------



## yockee (Feb 1, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> What would you compare the Gans III to? I've heard many people say it's a terrible cube, but I have one coming in the mail.



Gans3 actually is quite similar to the HuanYing, but not nearly as good. I has that same loud noise and is very light, but doesn't cut through everything like the HuanYing. I really like the octopus core. No more crooked screws to worry about, and finding perfect tensions is very easy since you can make the centers each pull out evenly. It even tells you in the manual how much to tighten it, etc.


----------



## Manodor (Feb 8, 2014)

I recently started cubing and decided to order a gans III as my first speed cube. I really enjoyed the feel of it until i lubed it with something i shouldn't, it's stll a very good cube at least for me. I have a friend who has a HuanYing and a ShuangRen so i used those for a few solves but still prefered the lightness of the gans and the feel of it over those cubes. i think my next cube will be the new BaiJie from funs it looks really cool.

Sorry for my terrible english


----------



## ninja cuber (Feb 8, 2014)

My OH mains are fangshi 57 , modded zhanchi 57, modded zhanchi 55 and a weilong ive just modded which im still undecided on and my 2 hand mains are sulong/weilong


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 9, 2014)

ECubesDesignerX said:


> E-CUBE type 9 or type 0.


Video please! If you haven't prototyped them yet please just say so.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 9, 2014)

With five years of speedcubing under my belt, I've had many favorites. My list of mains went something like this:

1. Rubik's 
2. C4Y DIY
3. Rubik's DIY
4. Taiyan
5. FII
5. Alpha V
6. Guhong
7. Zhanchi
8. Weilong


----------



## BoBoGuy (Feb 9, 2014)

The Zhanchi is my main for both 2H and OH, and I use a stickerless one for bld. I like them because they are not too out of control, but still fast.


----------



## Dantheman696 (Feb 9, 2014)

the guhong is what I like smooth and precise but fast


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Feb 10, 2014)

I still find it amazing that everyone loves the Weilong. It's fantastic, just not as fantastic as everyone seems to think (imo of course). I've given mine probably 3 months and I still don't like it as much as my Fangshi or CX3. Crazy how much people's preferences differ.


----------



## GV2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Day an Zhanchi by far.t he the only thing that comes close is the guhong vtwo the fangshi feels like rubbing two peices of cardboard together it just gives me chillsto use it its like nails on a chalkboard the cxthree is nice but too unstable moves around too much andpopsandthe weilong is in between a zhanchi and fangshi I don't like the feel. The zhanchi is almost the perfect cube the plastic dayan uses is the best and provides a solid clicky but smooth and satisfying feel. There is a reason why wr holders use it.sorryfor mispelling oncrappy phone.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 12, 2014)

I thought the 3x3 single and average were held by Weilong.......
Although I do agree that the Zhanchi is fantastic.


----------



## kcl (Feb 13, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> I thought the 3x3 single and average were held by Weilong.......
> Although I do agree that the Zhanchi is fantastic.



Single is still on a zhanchi, proving that it is most definitely capable of world class speeds. People who complain about Zhanchis being not good enough make me laugh.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Feb 13, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Single is still on a zhanchi, proving that it is most definitely capable of world class speeds. People who complain about Zhanchis being not good enough make me laugh.



I thought single was on a Weilong and Average on a Zhanchi


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 13, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> I thought single was on a Weilong and Average on a Zhanchi



Nope, Mats has single. Not even sure if the weilong was around when it was set. Faz has average, which was using a weilong, winning him the Moyu scholarship and a sponsorship deal.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Feb 13, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Nope, Mats has single. Not even sure if the weilong was around when it was set. Faz has average, which was using a weilong, winning him the Moyu scholarship and a sponsorship deal.



Oh, must have had them mixed up. I knew Mats had the single and Felix the average. So Felix used a Weilong for the average record and Mats a Zhanchi?


----------



## TDM (Feb 13, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Nope, Mats has single. Not even sure if the weilong was around when it was set.


It wasn't around. I remember trying to register here, still thinking the WR was 5.66 when they asked that as a question, and it didn't let me register. The WeiLong came out months after I registered here.


RubiksJake12 said:


> Oh, must have had them mixed up. I knew Mats had the single and Feliks the average. So Feliks used a Weilong for the average record and Mats a Zhanchi?


Yes.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 13, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> Oh, must have had them mixed up. I knew Mats had the single and Felix the average. So Felix used a Weilong for the average record and Mats a Zhanchi?


Haha yeah I had it backwards too. Nice to see the Zhanchi still holding it.


----------



## Artic (Feb 13, 2014)

I still kind of prefer the Zanchi. Maybe I haven't given the Weilong enough time. But the thing is...it feels "bigger" and "blockier" to me. I can't explain it. But it feels is a bit off to me. It's super fast however, so it has great qualities as well. Perhaps I have to get used to it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm really impressed by the ChiLong. It seems to be well suited to my technique and will likely replace the WeiLong as my main.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 14, 2014)

I have to go Weilong. I have two weilongs and they're both awesome. A well-modded zhanchi comes close, but just doesn't cut the mustard. 

I'm a fairly inaccurate turner, so the forgiving nature of the weilong suits my style well.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Feb 14, 2014)

I LOVE my Fangshi Shuangren. Plus, it's much better when restickered with Izo/Puzzle Addiction shades and Lubixed. I have a medium turn style, but the Weilong v1 is a GREAT warm-up cube. I was torn between my Shaungren and Weilong v1, but...for the time being...I'm gonna have to go with the Fangshi Shuangren.


----------



## Logical101 (Feb 14, 2014)

Im torn between a WeiLong, Gans 3, a ChiLong and a SuLong


----------



## ibk11 (Feb 14, 2014)

Maybe I got lucky, but out of the box every Moyu Weilong I've tried has been absolutely amazing. I know, they're too fast for some and hard to control for others etc, but for me it is perfect and quite forgiving of my sloppy style. I do hate the default stickers though, in dim light the yellow and white are hard to distinguish.

Generally the Dayan Zhanchi seems to be a very credible contender once you take the time to set it up right. Out of the box, they vary SO much. The best one I've used has been an Ultimate from LubixCube - everything is just right once you do a few solves on it to work through the lube. Also I practise a lot with a stickerless 57mm, it feels great.

One final word on the Fangshi Shuangren II. I don't mind the weird cheap Shapeways-esque plastic, or the dry scratching feeling it has. But I've found that the quality of the moulding on the pieces is terrible - on the two I just bought, every single cap required painstaking shaving of the rough edges. It's just not worth the hassle. That's just my experience anyway.


----------



## Soren333 (Feb 16, 2014)

Definitely the weilong.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Oddly enough, even though the Fangshi and CX3 are still my favorites, I just broke all three records (Best/Ao5/Ao12) with my Weilong. Go figure.


----------



## mns112 (May 28, 2014)

*Top 5 favourite cubes?*

Hey everyone I thought It might be fun to list down all of your favourite puzzles
Here are mine
1. MoYu AoLong
2. Gear shift
3. MoYu AoSu
4. ShengShou 7x7 Ling Long
5. Curvy Copter


----------



## DeeDubb (May 28, 2014)

1. WeiLong v1
2. AoSu
3 SS 5x5
4. SS 7x7
5. Dayan 2x2


----------



## mns112 (May 28, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> 1. WeiLong v1
> 2. AoSu
> 3 SS 5x5
> 4. SS 7x7
> 5. Dayan 2x2


SS 7x7 mini or normal


----------



## DeeDubb (May 28, 2014)

mns112 said:


> SS 7x7 mini or normal



I only have the normal. I played with my friend's mini, and I think I like the normal better. It feels more secure to me, and my hands are decent size.


----------



## QQW (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't have a lot of cubes ( I'm getting 4 in three weeks) and my favorite cube is the SS 7 normal size because it is so smooth and fast despite its size( I can barely hold it in my hands since I'm only 13)


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 8, 2014)

My next one.


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 8, 2014)

1.Moyu aosu
2.Dayan zanchi 2x2
3.Moyu aolong
4.Dayan megaminx
5.shengshou pyraminx


----------

